# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  Hi y'all

## phredmoz

Looking forward to being a part of this forum. Currently working on a model to forecast and hedge electricity prices, and I'm guessing that I'll need some guidance from time to time. 

Later,
F

----------


## arlu1201

Welcome to the forum.

----------


## bonny24tycoon

Welcome to the forum...  :Smilie: 



If I was able to help – *PLEASE DO NOT FORGET* to Click the small star icon at the bottom left of my post.

----------

